# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  معضلی به نام استخدام برنامه نویس!

## hameddtm

در پی پیش آمد مشکلاتی برای دو برنامه نویس ما در مرکز طراحی اسپیرال، بیشتر از دو ماه است که فراخوان استخدام برنامه نویس php خود را با شرایط خوب (حقوق مناسب + بیمه) در نیازمندیهای همشهری (سه بار)، فیس بوک (که بیشتر از 25 نفر به اشتراک گذاشته اند)، تالارهای گفتگو (از جمله برنامه نویس)، و سایتهای کاریابی نظیر حامی کار منتشر کرده ایم، و تا کنون کمتر از انگشتان دست رزومه دریافت کرده ایم و با سه چهار نفر مصاحبه حضوری داشته ایم که غیر از یک نفر متاسفانه هیچکدام تجربه و نمونه کار کافی در این زمینه نداشته اند و در حد کارآموز بودند، که طبعا برای کار ما در شرایط فعلی مناسب نیستند.

جالب است بدانید شنبه هفته گذشته که آخرین آگهیمان را منتشر کردیم، در کنار ما بیشتر از 60 آگهی استخدام منتشر شده بود، و به ما تنها 3 رزومه در آن روز ایمیل شد!!! همین تناسب عرضه و تقاضا در این زمینه فکر می کنم گویای مساله باشد

به طور اتفاقی امروز شاهد این مطلب بودم و واقعا تناقض بزرگی می بینم! 

به نظر شما مشکل چیست؟ آیا به قول یکی از دوستان بیکاری واقعا ریشه کن شده؟! در تهران برنامه نویس php بیکار نداریم؟!

----------


## mhmpoor

الان دیگه همه رفتن تو کار دورکاری
تمام وقت جواب نمیده :)
اگهی رو دورکاری کن ببین چند نفر پایه میشن :))

----------


## aliphp1

این که میگن برنامه نویس زیاد شده به خاطر این هست که تا کسی تلفظ پی اچ پی رو یاد میگیره میگه من برنامه نویس هستم
ولی وقتی آگهی ها رو می بینن تازه می فهمن تخفصص های یک برنامه نویس واقعی رو ندارن
البته عده زیادی هم برنامه نویس حرفه ای هستن که ترجیح میدن بصورت پروژه ای و به قول دوستمون دور کاری مشغول باشن 
من که خودم رو برنامه نویس نمی دونم (فقط در حد نیاز خودم کار می کنم ) ولی اگه شرایط آگهی ها رو هم داشته باشم ترجیم می دم بصورت تمام وقت جایی کار نکنم 
برنامه نویس حرفه ای با روزی یک ساعت کار می تونه درآمد ماهیانه استخدام تمام وقت توی این شرکت ها رو در بیاره

----------


## mhmpoor

دقیقا همینه
من خودم یه مدت توی یه شرکت تمام وقت  کار میکردم  حقوقم 400 بود  کف سازمان کار . شب که بر میگشتم خونه از خستگی هیچ کاری نمی تونستم بکنم و یک راست میرفتم می خوابیدم  
اما یه مدت پروژه ای کار میکنم درامد خیلی بهتره به علاوه اینکه یک شغل غیر برنامه نویسی هم گرفت
واقعا شرکت های برنامه نویسی  ادم رو به  استثمار میکشن

----------


## shadii

مشکل شما اینه که فکر می کنید برنامه نویسی کار راحتیه،برنامه نویس حرفا ای انقدر کارش سنگینه که ماهی 3 تومن باید حقوق پایش باشه اگر نباشه این زحمت رو متقبل نمی شه و کار پروژه ای می گیره شما کار سنگین با حقوق کم دارید چون نوشتید برنامه نویس حرفه ای تمام وقت! و کسی رزومه نمی ده

----------


## facebookplus

سلام دوسته عزیز
 شما بفرمایید حقوق پایه بدون احتساب اضافه کاری چقدر است ؟!
مطمئن باشید اگر حقوق خوب باشه برنامه نویس خوب هم پیدا میشه برای کارتون....

----------


## hameddtm

ممنون از تمام دوستان که با نظراتشون موضوع رو روشنتر می کنند.
1. در مورد شیوه دورکاری و پروژه ای، قطعا مشخص است که می تواند درآمد بالاتری داشته باشد، اما نه درآمد باثبات تری و نه لزوما آرامش بیشتری. علاوه بر آن شرکتی مثل ما تجربه های خوشایندی از همکاری دورکاری (از نظر کیفیت کاری) ندارد. یکی از دلایل آن تعامل مستمری است که برنامه نویس باید با سایر اعضای تیم ما مثل گرافیست و مدیر پروژه داشته باشد.
2. در مورد حقوق هم باید واقع بین بود. در شرایط اقتصادی فعلی کشور، شاید یک برنامه نویس متوسط یا شرکتی با رانت و پارتی بازی بتواند پروژه های ده بیست میلیونی را بگیرد و تا چند ماه تامین باشد. اما باید رنج قیمت بازار را نیز سنجید. با این وجود حقوق یک فرد بستگی به مهارتها، و مهمتر از آن دقت و سرعت و تیزهوشی فرد دارد. همه دوستان می دانند که برنامه نویس صرفا یک اجرا کار نیست. باید خلاقیت و توانمندی تحلیل بالایی داشته باشد. متاسفانه بین افرادی که تا کنون متقاضی بوده اند کمتر از ده درصد چنین ویژگیهایی داشته اند.
3. از آنجایی که فاکوس اصلی شرکت ما و برگ برنده اصلی ما برای مشتریانمان دیزاین و تحلیل کسب و کار تحت وب است، غالب پروژه های ما کار خیلی پیچیده ای از نظر برنامه نویسی نمی طلبد. بنابراین برنامه نویسی (حداقل در اسپیرال) کار خیلی سختی نیست. با توجه به این موضوع، رنج حقوقی افراد دعوت شده به مصاحبه بین 700 هزار تا 1.5 میلیون تومان بوده است، که فکر می کنم نه خیلی کم است و نه زیاد. البته طبعا بابت اضافه کاری (حتی به شکل دورکاری) مطابق با همان تعرفه مورد تفاهم این مبلغ قابل افزایش است.
4. علیرغم اینکه بنده 8-9 سال است که با php آشنایی دارم و برای پروژه هایمان طی این مدت یک CMS اختصاصی برنامه نویسی کرده ام که پاسخگوی نیازهایمان بوده، اما خودم را «برنامه نویس» نمی دانم. چون تمام وقتم را برای برنامه نویسی نگذاشته ام و نمی گذارم. اما وقتی می بینم دوستی با حقوق درخواستی 1.200.000 تومان بعد از سه روز هنوز یک فرم سفارش ساده را نتوانسته در بیاورد، ناچارم سقف حقوقی را حداقل موقع تقاضای افراد خیلی بالا نبرم، بلکه افزایش حقوق را بگذاریم پس از ارزیابی و دو سه ماه همکاری.

متن منتشر شده فراخوان استخدام را می توانید اینجا بخوانید.
باز هم از نظرات و راهنماییهای دوستان عزیز استقبال می کنم.

----------


## ngc0der

سلام
با توجه به اطلاعاتی که ارائه کرده اید و همچنین سایت اسپیرال و سایتهایی که طراحی کرده اید اینها مواردی است که به ذهن من می رسد: این شغل برای برنامه نویس وب که یک سال وقت جهت یادگیری صرف کرده و یک سال تجربه کاری(شرکتی) دارد با حداقل درآمد 1.5 میلیون تومان می تواند مناسب باشد یعنی برنامه نویسی که در اصل programmer نامیده شود نه developer یعنی فردی که بتواند از cms آماده شما استفاده کند بدون آنکه در تغییر هسته آن دخالت داشته باشد. فردی با این مشخصات به کار در شرکت شما باید به عنوان یک کسب تجربه یک ساله نگاه کند و بعد از این مدت قدم بعدی را بردارد.او در این مدت می تواند css,java script, jquery, html5 و ساختار یک cms را یاد بگیرد ولی یادگیری cms اختصاصی شما چندان برایش کاربردی نخواهد داشت چون خارج از شرکت شما نمی تواند از تجربه کار با آن بهره ببرد.برنامه نویسی که cms شما را درک کند و بتواند آن را تغییر و بهبود دهد در سطح بالاتری یعنی developer قرار می گیرد که اگر نیاز به چنین فردی داشته باشید به نظر من حداقل حقوق درخواستی او باید از سه میلیون تومان شروع شود.
این معضل که در این کشور به برنامه نویس به دید نوع خاصی تایپیست نگاه شود که انتظار برود حقوقی در همان حد هم به او پراخت شود، ریشه در جای دیگری دارد که بعید است تا چند دهه دیگر هم وضعیت بهتری پیدا کند.به نظر من برای یک برنامه نویس معمولی، مسافرکشی، دست فروشی و مواردی از این قبیل بهتر از برنامه نویسی با دستمزد کم است چون درآمد این کارها اگر بیشتر نباشد کمتر هم نیست و از طرفی نه نیاز به فسفر سوزاندن زیادی دارند نه نیاز به پشتیبانی و رفع مشکلات بعد از تحویل نرم افزار که معمولا هزینه اش از خود توسعه نرم افزار بیشتر است.

----------


## hameddtm

ممنون از نظر و بررسی خوبی که داشته اید. نظرات دوستانی مثل شما بسیار کمک کننده است.

فقط یک نکته قابل ذکر این است که CMSی که بنده نوشته ام، بسیار ساده است و از هیچ فریمورک و یا کلاسهای پیچیده استفاده نشده و تقریبا هر کسی که در حد متوسط php را بلد باشد، می تواند به راحتی با آن کار کند. در واقع استراتژی اصلی ما حفظ سادگی آن بوده وگرنه تا کنون می توانستیم قابلیتهای فراوانی به آن اضافه کنیم که بسیاری از آنها موجب پیچیده تر شدن کدها می شد و من مخالفت می کردم.
ضمن اینکه نوع چیدمان کدها و ضرافتهای جزئی که در این CMS است و بر اثر تجربیات چند ساله به آن اضافه شده، به گفته اغلب برنامه نویسانی که تا کنون با ما همکاری داشته اند، می تواند برای هر برنامه نویسی بسیار مفید باشد.

البته ما حاضریم به برنامه نویسانی که به اندازه همان مسافرکش و دست فروش زحمت می کشند و تجربه و سرعت و دقت داشته باشند، حقوق بالاتری هم بدهیم!  :چشمک:  ضمن اینکه فکر می کنم شغل آرامتر، کم خطر تر و شیکتری هم هست!

----------


## prans68

یا سلام میشه به کارآموزها فرصت داد تا حرفه ای بشن چون همه یک روز کار آموز بودن و حالا شدن کاردان به عقیده بنده شما نمونه پروژه بدین و در زمان معین ازش جواب بگیرین اگر استعداشو داشت استخدام کنید گاهی دادن فرصت به یک شخص اونو خیلی تحریک به کار میکنه و در نهایت اونم میشه کاردان متاسفانه کارفرمایان نمونه کار میخان سابقه کار میخان مدرک میخان و... و در نهایت بیمه و قانون کار میدن شما هر کی میاد برا مصاحبه چیزی نپرس نمونه پروژه بده و سوادشو ارزیابی بکن اینم بگم بهترین و بیشترین نابغه های دنیا سواد دانشگاهی ندارن شما باید دنبال نبوغ باشین مثل شرکت گوگل موفق باشین

----------


## rasoul_par

اگه قرار باشه به برنامه نویسی به عنوان یک شغل نگاه کنیم، با این وضعی که شرکتها پیشنهاد حقوق میدن اصلا نباید انتظار یک برنامه نویس خوب رو داشته باشن. با ماهی 700 800 تومن که نمیشه یک ذهن خلاق رو استخدام کرد. به هرحال کاری مثل برنامه نویسی به یک ذهن آروم احتیاج داره، نه اینکه همش دغدغه مالی و امنیت شغلی داشته باشی. با این حقوقای پیشنهادی از نظر درآمدی کارگری ساختمون خیلی بهتره از برنامه نویسیه، درآمدش خیلی فرقی نداره (800 900) و البته دیگه نه تعهدی وجود داره، نه دغدغه ای! :ناراحت:

----------


## masato

نه استرس  :افسرده: 
اسپم

----------


## mrhamed

سلام، حدود یکماه پیش من دنبال کار بودم (حداقل سه سال php کار کردم و zend و jquery و css و html) البته در سرور ساید و jquery قوی تر از طراحی صفحه هستم، بگــذریم...

یادمه آگهی شما دوبار با آدرس ایمیل اشتباه(یک حرف کم داشت) چاپ شده بود و با اینکه از قبل آگهی صحیح را دیده بودم با خودم گفتم "وای بحال مجموعه ایی که حتی در آگهی هم دقت نداره، چه برسه به محیط پویا و خلاق و انصاف در حسابو کتاب و ...)

به نـظرم:
--- محل کارتون برای خیلی ها مناسب نیس و دوره (صادقیه) ساکنین اون اطراف هم معمولن برای خودشون کاروکاسبی دارن ;) بنظرم بهترین محدوده ( ایستگاههای مترو طالقانی یا هفت تیر یا مفتح و تقریبن بهشتی) برای افرادی مثل من که معمولن بلند مدت برای تمام وقت کار میکنن مسیر خیلی مهمه (شش سال در شرکت قبلی کار میکردم "مفتح" بود) و با دو دقیقه پیاده روی.
--- یکی از دلایلی که شش سال در شرکت قبلی همکاری کردم این بود که: روز اول صفر بودم(الانم خیلی نیستم) ولی بمن فرصت دادن، حمایتم کردن و سه سال پایانی با کمال میل با حقوق 500 الی 700 برنامه نویس php کردم و  خرسند بودم که جبران لطف های ایشان باشه...

بنده بعد از 16روز بیکاری مجدد شاغل شدم ولی امیدوارم توضیحاتم به جذب نیروی مناسب برای شما کمک کنه.   باتشکر

----------


## amamam

با سلام
بنده پس از مدت زیادی مطالعه و البته هزینه، اکثر شرکت هایی که می رفتم یا بدلیل نداشتن سابقه نمی خواستن یا مدت یکی دو ماه برا کارآموزی قرار میدادن بدون حقوق. هیچ کدوم هم بیشتر اداره کار حقوق نمیدادن از روز اول هم می خواستن همه چیزی بلد باشی و کارآموزی شون هم این بود که یه کاری رو که دارن انجام بدی بدون هیچ آموزشی، یعنی کارآموزی کشک.
الان هم که چند ماهی هست استخدام شدم چهار ماهه حقوق نگرفتم . وقتی هم بر می گردم خونه واقعا انرژی برا کار دیگه ندارم.
ای کاش به جای برنامه نویسی دنبال شبکه رفته بودم. کار راحتتر جذاب تر و حقوق بیشتر
فکر کنم برنامه نویس ها باید برا استیفای حقوق از دست رفته به پا خیزند :لبخند:

----------


## darkface

> در پی پیش آمد مشکلاتی برای دو برنامه نویس ما در مرکز طراحی اسپیرال، بیشتر از دو ماه است که فراخوان استخدام برنامه نویس php خود را با شرایط خوب (حقوق مناسب + بیمه) در نیازمندیهای همشهری (سه بار)، فیس بوک (که بیشتر از 25 نفر به اشتراک گذاشته اند)، تالارهای گفتگو (از جمله برنامه نویس)، و سایتهای کاریابی نظیر حامی کار منتشر کرده ایم، و تا کنون کمتر از انگشتان دست رزومه دریافت کرده ایم و با سه چهار نفر مصاحبه حضوری داشته ایم که غیر از یک نفر متاسفانه هیچکدام تجربه و نمونه کار کافی در این زمینه نداشته اند و در حد کارآموز بودند، که طبعا برای کار ما در شرایط فعلی مناسب نیستند.
> 
> جالب است بدانید شنبه هفته گذشته که آخرین آگهیمان را منتشر کردیم، در کنار ما بیشتر از 60 آگهی استخدام منتشر شده بود، و به ما تنها 3 رزومه در آن روز ایمیل شد!!! همین تناسب عرضه و تقاضا در این زمینه فکر می کنم گویای مساله باشد
> 
> به طور اتفاقی امروز شاهد این مطلب بودم و واقعا تناقض بزرگی می بینم! 
> 
> به نظر شما مشکل چیست؟ آیا به قول یکی از دوستان بیکاری واقعا ریشه کن شده؟! در تهران برنامه نویس php بیکار نداریم؟!


سلام دوست گلم.
واقعا من خودم به عنوان کسی که 4 ساله زندگیمو و وقتمو گذاشتم روی php میفهمن چی میگین.
مشکل از اینکه وقتی منی که چند ساله دارم کار میکنم و بیکارممم دلیلش چیه؟
دلیلش اینه یه شرکتی فراخوان میده من میرم اونجا مثلا قیمت حقوق پیشنهادی رو میزنم 500 تومان چون واقعا اندازه همین و بخدا خیلی بیشتر زحمت کشیدم.ولی یه نفر میاد اصلا سر رشته توی کامیپوتر نداره رشته برق مثلا یه دونه اسکرپیت ساده نوشته امیدوار شده حقوق پیشنهادی میزنه 150 توماان.
میره میشینه پروژه رو شروع میکنه 20% که نوشت میبنه دیگه بلد نیست !! خوب اون طرف میاد زنگ میزنه به منی میگه اقا اینطوری شده من که ناراحت از اون قضیه نمیرم.
واقعا تا کی باید اینطور رفتارهایی دیده بشه.
اصلا چرا رزومه؟
چرا آزمون و یا مصاحبه نه؟
یک نفر متخصص بیارین با نفراتی که میاد تخصصی حرف بزنه ببینه در چه حد هستند.
اینه مشکل ما دوست عزیز.
امیدوارم کامل فهمیده باشی

----------


## mrhamed

> واقعا من خودم به عنوان کسی که 4 ساله زندگیمو و وقتمو گذاشتم روی php میفهمن چی میگین.
> حقوق پیشنهادی رو میزنم 500 تومان چون واقعا اندازه همین و بخدا خیلی بیشتر زحمت کشیدم


مشکل در خود شماست...
برنامه نویسی بیل زدن نیست که فقط زحمت بکشی! اگه چـــهــل سال هم زحمت بیهوده بکشی برای هیچکس حتی خودت فایده نداره!
اگه حداقل استعداد و هوش موردنیاز اینکارو نداری بیهوده وقتتو تلف نکن.
چطور شما چــــــــــــهــــــــــا  ر سال زحمت کشیدی و حقوقتو میزنی 500 هزار ؟؟ یعنی php اینقدر سخته؟!
با چه فریمورکی و تا چه حدی کار کردی؟
اگه واقعن علاقه داری و میدونی استعداد و هوش موردنیازشم داری پس مطالعاتتو متمرکز و هدفمند کن...دائم تست کیسهای کوچک ننویس! کم کم تستهای بزرگتر کار کن... حتی اگه شده ورزش، تفریح، پارتی، سینما، تلویزیون، فیــ_سـ_بوک هم برای مدتی بزار کنار... فرصتها خیلی زودتر از اونی که فک میکنی از دست میرن :/
مثلن برای یادگیری zend (یه فریمورکه) از کتابی که یه پروزه کامل کار میکنه شروع کن ( Pro Zend Framework Techniques [Build a Full CMS Project].pdf ) همت و پشتکار داشته باش و نهایتن یکسال طول میکشه که بتونی بری سر یه کاری و گوشه ای از تولید و توسعه را بعهده بگیری.

قبل از اینکه تمام انرژیتو از دست بدی خودتو اصلاح کن و یادت باشه اکثر آدمها درست زمانی که در یک قدمیه موفقیت هستند، دست از تلاش و کوشش میکشند.
مشکل در خود شماست ...

----------


## 13001300

بقدری شرکت مسخره پیدا میشه که حساب نداره . من 8 ساله دارم php و java کار می کنم ولی بوده جایی رفتم مثلا برای گفتگو طرف  یک نفر نشسته توی یک شرکت اسمشم گذاشته شرکت نرم افزاری بعد همچین قیافه می گیره که انگار بیل گیتس . بعد ادعا در حد چی .  من که تا نفهمم طرف بالای 30 کارمند داره و شرکت درست حسابی و پولش تاخیر نمیشه جایی نمی رم

----------


## hameddtm

اول از همه بابت این همراهی صمیمانه و پاسخهای خوبتان بسیار بسیار سپاسگذارم.
دوست داشتم وقت کافی داشتم تا با تک تک دوستانی که مشارکت کردند همراهی داشته باشم... امروز فرصتی شد که به طور خلاصه چند نکته را در پاسخ به دوستان داشته باشم. گرچه در حال حاضر دوست خوبی به عنوان برنامه نویس به تیم ما اضافه شده است، اما هنوز نیاز به استخدام حداقل یک نفر دیگر داریم...




> میشه به کارآموزها فرصت داد تا حرفه ای بشن... هر کی میاد برا مصاحبه چیزی نپرس نمونه پروژه بده و سوادشو  ارزیابی بکن


ممنون از پاسخ شما دوست عزیز. متاسفانه در شرایط فعلی ما فرصت آزمون و خطا برای پروژه های مشتریانمان نداریم. قطعا در صورتی که حداقل دو برنامه نویس حرفه ای داشته باشیم، از داشتن یک نیروی سوم کارآموز استقبال می کنیم. کما اینکه قبلا نیز چنین اتفاقی افتاده بود...




> با ماهی 700 800 تومن که نمیشه یک ذهن خلاق رو استخدام کرد... با این حقوقای پیشنهادی از نظر درآمدی کارگری ساختمون خیلی بهتره از برنامه نویسیه...


ممنون دوست عزیز. اما بنده محدوده حقوق 700.000 تا 1.500.000 را برای برنامه نویس مطرح کرده بودم. که شما ظاهرا فقط کف حقوق را دیدید! ضمنا گفته شد در صورت اثبات توانمندی برنامه نویس (هوش، دقت، سرعت) طبعا و منطقا حقوق بالاتری هم امکان پذیر است.




> یادمه آگهی شما دوبار با آدرس ایمیل اشتباه (یک حرف کم داشت) چاپ شده بود و  با اینکه از قبل آگهی صحیح را دیده بودم با خودم گفتم "وای بحال مجموعه ایی  که حتی در آگهی هم دقت نداره، چه برسه به محیط پویا و خلاق و انصاف در  حسابو کتاب و ...)


ممنون از دقت نظر شما دوست عزیز. اشتباه ذکر شده به خاطر بی دقتی کارمند روزنامه همشهری بود و حتی درباره این مشکلات عجیب و حد سواد کارمندان همشهری در پیج فیسبوک اسپیرال نیز مطلبی منتشر کردیم. من فکر می کنم محیط پویا و خلاق و... را می توانستید از وبسایت و صفحه فیسبوک اسپیرال بهتر ارزیابی کنید!




> محل کارتون برای خیلی ها مناسب نیس و دوره


بله تا حد قابل توجهی این مساله تاثیرگذار است. به خصوص که خود ما نیز از دوستانی که مسیر دوری دارند معمولا دعوت به مصاحبه نمی کنیم. گرچه به هر حال نیمه غربی تهران این مشکل را ندارند.
در مورد حمایت نیز این مساله حتی در آگهی ما نیز ذکر شده: "استفاده از وقت آزاد جهت یادگیری تکنیکهای بیشتر"




> ...مدت یکی دو ماه برا کارآموزی قرار میدادن بدون حقوق.... الان هم که چند ماهی هست استخدام شدم چهار ماهه حقوق نگرفتم


بله، متاسفانه بسیاری از شرکتها چنین خیانتی را به فضای اعتماد در کسب و کار انجام می دهند. خوشبختانه در اسپیرال تا کنون حقوق هیچ یک از دوستان به تعویق نیفتاده، و حتی بابت همکاری آزمایشی و ارزیابی نیز (حتی اگر در حد دو سه روز بوده) دستمزد داده شده.




> ...ولی یه نفر میاد اصلا سر رشته توی کامیپوتر نداره رشته برق مثلا یه دونه  اسکرپیت ساده نوشته امیدوار شده حقوق پیشنهادی میزنه 150 توماان...


ممنون. دغدغه شما نیز کاملا قابل درک است. اما برای اسپیرال رزومه تنها مرحله مقدماتی ارزیابی است و در مصاحبه، علاوه بر پرسش در مورد تجربیات، یک مساله فنی نیز مطرح می شود تا راهکار متقاضی را نیز ارزیابی کنیم. ما به هیچ وقت تنها معیارمان حقوق پایین تر نبوده و نیست!!!




> برنامه نویسی بیل زدن نیست که فقط زحمت بکشی!...


کاملا موافقم!




> ...من که تا نفهمم طرف بالای 30 کارمند داره و شرکت درست حسابی و پولش تاخیر نمیشه جایی نمی رم...


البته در شرایط بازار کار فعلی و شرکتهایی که به قول شما علیرغم ادعا، عملا حرفه ای برخورد نمی کنند، شما کاملا حق دارید. اما پویایی و حرفه ای بودن و نداشتن حساب معوقه، لزوما ربطی به تعداد کارمندانش ندارد. کما اینکه قبلا مدیریت بخشی از یک مجموعه بزرگتر را به عهده داشتم و باز هم مشکل استخدام و یافتن نیروی متخصص داشتیم!

با تشکر از تمام دوستان

*نکته: دوستانی که تصمیم به ادامه بحث و گفتگو دارند، ممنون می شوم پرسش و پاسخهای مطرح شده را مروری کنند تا مباحث تکراری مطرح نشود.* طبعا این بحث برای گرفتن یک یا دو نتیجه مشخص نیست. اما گذشته از کمک به همدیگر، مبحثی مفید خواهد بود برای کارفرماها و کارجویان آینده...

----------


## fjm11100

بعد مدتها این پست نظرم را جلب کرد
اولا باید یکطرفه به قاضی نرفت هم برنامه نویس ها و هم شرکتها مشکلات خاص خودشان را دارند. تا وقتی که نگاه کارفرما به برنامه نویس ها نگاه یک کارمند عادی و حتی یک کارگر کد بیل زن! باشه که مدام میخاد از زیر کار در بره و نگاه برنامه نویسها به کارفرما یک دزد زورگیر باشه که 200 میلیون پروژه گرفته میخاد 3 ماه 3 تومن حقوق به این بده و باقی را بزنه به بدن وضع همینه
هرچند این مشکل اختصاصا تنها برای نیروی کار برنامه نویس نیست و در تمام کارهای حرفه ای حتی کارگری هم همین مشکل وجود داره که هم کار با ثبات و درآمد مکفی نیست و هم نیروی کار حرفه ای و کار بلد
من برنامه نویس تا بحال مجبور به تغییر چند محل کار شدم و هربار بجای اضافه کردن حقوق مجبور به کاهش شدم. اما چرا اینکار را کردم؟ دلیلش اینه که فشار کار ناشی از ضعف مدیریت و برنامه ریزی ناصحیح و اختصاص ندادن نیرو و منابع کافی داشت روانیم میکرد و ترجیح میدادم حقوق کمتر یا بیکاری بکشم اما ادامه ندم. وقتی کارفرما برای نوشتن یک نرم افزار تخصصی علمی مشاور نمیگیره و تو مجبوری ساعتها ریاضیات و جغرافیا و فیزیک و چه و جه بخونی! وقتی نرم افزارت در عرض 6 ماه قرار نوشته بشه و جایگزین یک نرم افزار خارجی که هم سن خودته!!! بشه، وقتی تیم نرم افزار خارجی 15 نفر برنامه نویس، تحلیلگر، تستر، مدیر پروژه، مشاور و ... داره ولی تو دست تنها باید بری به جنگ چالشهای فنی و غیر فنی، وقتی اینترنت سرعت بالا میخوای مدیریت بدلیل ترس از دانلود فیلم مبتذل!!! بهت نمیده و تو مجبوری 10 گیگ فایل از اینترنت خونه ات دانلود کنی با بدبختی، وقتی مدیرت(که ماشالله دکترای کامپیوتر داره) میگه 4 تا دکمه اضافه کردن اینقدر وقت نمیخاد!!!
البته درد شرکتها هم کم نیست، نیروی کار بیسواد و غیر متعهد که به 100 تومن حقوق بیشتر شرکت قبلی را میفروشه، کم کاری ها، عدم پرداخت پول پروژه ها(عموما از سمت سازمانهای دولتی) عدم رعیت کپی رایت و...

----------


## agusta.ada

با سلام
همه گفتند ما هم بگیم هدف هم گله مندی نیست بلکه به اشتراک گذاشتن مسیر رفتم در این راهه تا ...
جاوا رو شروع کردم (java se) نوبت کار که شد دیدیم تو اینجا فقط java ee کاربرد داره اونم تو پروزه های محدود و شرکتهای محدود تر البته java me هم چند وقتی هست که بازار کار پیدا کرده. رفتیم تو کار java ee دیدیم بابا اونم باید در کنارش یه چند تا فریمورک رو بلد باشی گفتیم خیالی نیست خلاصه بعد از کلی سعی و تلاش چند تا نمونه کار زدم چند جا email برای استخدام فرستادم شاید بیشتر از ده بار که هنوز خبری نشده مسئله اینه که فکر میکنم هم نمونه کارام خوبه تا حدودی و هم اینکه بلد هستم اما چون سابقه کار ندارم شاید نمیخواند ریسک کنند یا چی رو نمیدونم در ضمن با این همه ایمیل که فرستادیم هنوز یه نفر به خودش زحمت نداده اونو دانلود کنه چه برسه که بررسی و تستش کنه هووووو
یکی از نمونه کارهامو که با hibernate and java se پیاده سازی کردم رو براتون قرار میدم که اگه خواستید ببینید(user:sa, pass:123456789).
requirement: jre7 or latest
http://hipfile.com/8anh6tt4j6y9

----------


## mojtaba5

مشکل شما اینه که به دوستان تازه کار اجازه ورود نمیدین
انگار خودتون از بدو تولد سابقه کار داشتید

----------

